# Boxxer RC 2011 Springs



## PaulHaines (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi All

Spring rates with 2011 Boxxer RC as follows:

140-160 lb (63-72 kg) Yellow 
160-180 lb (72-81 kg) Red (Stock) 
180-200 lb (81-90 kg) Blue

However with the 2010 Race I saw many posting that even with people at 170-180lbs and Red spring, it barely gave 10% sag. But Yellow would give 25% sag even for 180lbs riders

I'm 74Kg and would like to know if I should use the Yellow spring on the 2011..does anyone know if there been any change to springs in 2011 or have any experience to share


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

Im 210 and I use the red. I think the spring charts are a little off. The recommended springs ride way to harsh in my opinion. My buddy is about 170 and runs the soft.


----------



## PaulHaines (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, that is exactly what I heard. I think therefore at 168lbs the yellow is the one to use


----------



## PaulHaines (Sep 7, 2008)

Having now ridden on the stock Red spring, even though I am 74Kg (in the range for red), I can confirm it is WAY too hard.
I have switched to the Yellow and seems like it should be.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I HATE this about rockshox. They don't even offer a spring for the 120-140lb riders, and the 140-160lb spring is more like 150-170lb. I'm 120lb if I eat a burger at the top of the hike, and I get like 5% sag with the lightest spring they offer.


----------

